# KNITTING/CROCHET GROUPS



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I read on here all the time about belonging to a group that gets together to crochet/knit and just have fun. How would I go about this? My closest yarn shop isn't that far away but they don't have a list of groups. I would prefer one close to home. Can anyone give me suggestions of how to go about looking for one?


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I started a group thru my church and from there we started inviting people from the community. Got the word out thru all the local churches. Our group makes items for several childrens charities. We meet once a month and have a great time.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

I joined a group at one of the local senior center. We meet once week.
You could also check with your nearest library.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

sdostman said:


> I started a group thru my church and from there we started inviting people from the community. Got the word out thru all the local churches. Our group makes items for several childrens charities. We meet once a month and have a great time.


thank you


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

casey1952 said:


> I joined a group at one of the local senior center. We meet once week.
> You could also check with your nearest library.


thank you


----------



## beejaye (Aug 25, 2013)

Here in Spain we meet up in a local bar. So long as we are buying coffees they are happy for us to use the small room they have for social functions, without charge.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

Now that is an interesting twist. Thank you


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

beejaye said:


> Here in Spain we meet up in a local bar. So long as we are buying coffees they are happy for us to use the small room they have for social functions, without charge.


Now that is an interesting twist. Thank you


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

You might try looking at the Notice Board most libraries have, to see if a group meets at the library on a regular basis. If your town has a Community Center you could do the same there. If the Notice Boards prove negative results, try putting your own message up asking anyone who knows of such groups to contact you.

Another thought is to try contacting senior citizen organizations near you, as they are bound to have a group that meets regularly and would welcome new members.

Starting your own knitting/crochet group is good, but takes time to achieve. Using those Notice Boards as a start, put up your own message to encourage people to contact you to get the group started.

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Check with your community centers and local libraries.


----------



## LRB1988 (Jun 20, 2012)

We had a great LYS, that had several different knitting group get togethers, some each week, and one every other Tuesday evening we had a pot luck knitting group ( that's the one 2 of my friends and I would attend). Last year the owner retired, we are all happy for her and her husband, but really miss getting together. My friends and I started getting together every Thursday at my house ( mine is the child free zone ) it gives both mom and grandma a much needed break. We decided to continue with the potluck as well. We have fun.  maybe you can start your own as well.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Check out the groups on Ravelry (free to join)
http://www.ravelry.com/groups


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Do what I did. Start your own. Talk to the library and see if you can meet there. Advertise on grocery bulletin boards and at the yarn shop. See if anyone here would near you and interested. I met a friend here and she started coming to mine. She set one up in her town's library and I go there. Actually any chance we get to knit, we go. Dunkin Donuts is our main go to place. We knit in public all year long. Good luck to you.  :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

skeever4298 said:


> I read on here all the time about belonging to a group that gets together to crochet/knit and just have fun. How would I go about this? My closest yarn shop isn't that far away but they don't have a list of groups. I would prefer one close to home. Can anyone give me suggestions of how to go about looking for one?


I posted a message right here on KP with the subject line that caught the attention of local knitters in my area. In the message I wrote what I was trying to do & asked all interested parties to private message me. I got a nice response & we arranged to meet in a public place the 1st time. We then agreed to meet a 2nd time & when I was sure there was interest in having a real group, I went to our library & made sure it was ok for us to meet there on a weekly basis. We have been a group for almost a year now & are still growing because every week I make sure to post that we are meeting again.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

See if there are any KPers near your area and go from there.

In central Florida we started like that and now meet bimonthly for lunch etc. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Munchn said:


> See if there are any KPers near your area and go from there.
> 
> In central Florida we started like that and now meet bimonthly for lunch etc. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


This is how our group started. One of the KPer's in the area put out an interest blurb and we now have a dozen members that meet each week!


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> I posted a message right here on KP with the subject line that caught the attention of local knitters in my area. In the message I wrote what I was trying to do & asked all interested parties to private message me. I got a nice response & we arranged to meet in a public place the 1st time. We then agreed to meet a 2nd time & when I was sure there was interest in having a real group, I went to our library & made sure it was ok for us to meet there on a weekly basis. We have been a group for almost a year now & are still growing because every week I make sure to post that we are meeting again.


Our group also started from a post on KP. We have been meeting at a local Panera's. They are very welcoming to groups. We have lunch, talk, share patterns and have a great time each month. There is nothing better than being with other knitters and crocheters. We meet at 2PM the third Sat. of each month and a reminder is posted under off-line events each month by the original organizer of our group.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

sadocd said:


> Our group also started from a post on KP. We have been meeting at a local Panera's. They are very welcoming to groups. We have lunch, talk, share patterns and have a great time each month. There is nothing better than being with other knitters and crocheters. We meet at 2PM the third Sat. of each month and a reminder is posted under off-line events each month by the original organizer of our group.


I love Panera! The food is great & you are right about them welcoming groups to use their restaurants to meet at. When I lived in Albany I belonged to a group that met in a Panera.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all of your advise. I really appreciate it.


----------

